# Any CalMotors experience?



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Don't think anyone has, But here are some other threads concerning calmotors.... Hope that helps....

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37641&highlight=calmotors
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32659&highlight=calmotors
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37282&highlight=calmotors


----------



## Wistar (Nov 5, 2009)

I am working with CalMotors on a "standard system" to help reduce the cost. Currently each system is custom designed. Let me know if you are interested as we are still working on what the first "standard system" definition will be.


----------



## RupertWild (Nov 20, 2009)

Wistar said:


> I am working with CalMotors on a "standard system" to help reduce the cost. Currently each system is custom designed. Let me know if you are interested as we are still working on what the first "standard system" definition will be.



Do you work FOR CalMotors, or WITH CalMotors?


----------



## MJ Monterey (Aug 20, 2009)

Hello Rupert,
KTA is an EV conversion parts supplier out of Southern California. They are also an sponsor in the right hand side bar. They have a long established reputation for quality parts and advice for people converting/building EVs. 

My impression is that KTA is trying to spec a standardized motor/controller set that Calmotors would manufacture. KTA would then distribute and provide customer support for this standardized product.

Mr. Rhoads, please consider starting a thread soliciting input from the members for a wish list.

A couple of recomendation that I have are that this new motor drive face directly replace the ADC/Warp 9. This would allow the use of currently available adapters and less expensive upgrades for existing conversions. Second recomendation is that there would be bolt holes mid length and also on the endpoint for strong mounting points. This would Alow less cludgy mounty schemes than using the lifting bolts for mounts as I have seen on Warp motors.

Jack


----------



## Wistar (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi Jack and Rupert,

Jack has it exactly right. Thanks the the valuable input.

Wistar


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

Has anyone noticed that Calmotors has pictures of the e-Ruf (electric Porsche) on it's site? 

Everyone knows that Siemens is developing and producing the propulsion system of the e-Ruf. I was driving in it, I saw the motor and inverter with my own eyes. It's clearly made by Siemens. So why has Calmotors a photo of this car/project in it's portfolio


----------



## ehustinx (Dec 23, 2009)

CroDriver said:


> Has anyone noticed that Calmotors has pictures of the e-Ruf (electric Porsche) on it's site?
> 
> Everyone knows that Siemens is developing and producing the propulsion system of the e-Ruf. I was driving in it, I saw the motor and inverter with my own eyes. It's clearly made by Siemens. So why has Calmotors a photo of this car/project in it's portfolio


I'm very sure that the e-Ruf used a Siemens motor type 1FV5168-8WS24. This is a permanent magnet synchronous AC motor which is normally used as generator. It has a rated (1h) power of 180 kW and a max power of 270 kW. More data on www.hec-drives.com. 

Eddy Hustinx
HEC


----------



## RupertWild (Nov 20, 2009)

You may all also be interested to find out that CalMotors hasn't even bothered engaging us further to dialogue using their motors for production.

Some interesting coincidences, that leave us all with no product. 

Massive let down frankly.


----------

